# Merlin or Serotta Ti: opinions



## ric426 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok, I've narrowed my choices down to two framesets: Merlin Solis or Serotta Fierte Ti.

They're both within a couple$100 (Merlin's having a sale) by the time you add the fork and headset to the Fierte. The Solis frame comes with fork and HS.

Both would be from reputable high end dealers who both provide a thorough fitting before ordering. The Serotta dealer is much closer to home (30 minutes) and I've dealt with them before. The Merlin dealer is over an hour away and is a place I haven't been to. I'm just going by their reputation, but was impressed with our phone conversation.

Both have similar geometry and both have carbon seat stays.

I have a '90 Merlin MTB that I treasure and got great service from the old Merlin organization, but don't know anything about the current company. I also like what I've seen from Serotta. Both companies have pretty good reputation.

Tough choice. What are your experiences with either? Opinion?

FWIW, I'm mainly a solo fitness rider, no racing, a few century rides per year. My goal is to do the Make A Wish ride next year (100+ miles/day for 3 days).


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*First of all......*



ric426 said:


> Ok, I've narrowed my choices down to two framesets: Merlin Solis or Serotta Fierte Ti.
> 
> They're both within a couple$100 (Merlin's having a sale) by the time you add the fork and headset to the Fierte. The Solis frame comes with fork and HS.
> 
> ...


they are both great frames from great companies.

I would go with the LBS you like the best and have a relationship with.

Len


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Merlin, of course. Well, I'm a bit partial, have a X-light and a Cielo. Crashed the X-light badly 3 times now, it doesn't have a scratch.

Serotta has an excellent reputation as well. I've had several Csi in my hands, they are really well made.

Pierre


----------



## Jorge (Sep 23, 2004)

*No brainer*



Pierre said:


> Merlin, of course. Well, I'm a bit partial, have a X-light and a Cielo. Crashed the X-light badly 3 times now, it doesn't have a scratch.
> 
> Serotta has an excellent reputation as well. I've had several Csi in my hands, they are really well made.
> 
> Pierre


IMHO -- you've answered your own question. Both frames will be super, but there is nothing like having a good LBS within a stone's throw. At a minimum, that should be the tie-breaker.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 23, 2004)

Jorge said:


> IMHO -- you've answered your own question. Both frames will be super, but there is nothing like having a good LBS within a stone's throw. At a minimum, that should be the tie-breaker.


Well, I did just answer my own question. I just ordered a Serotta Fierte Ti frame. I went to the shop that was a *long* stone's throw from home, but they have 4 certified Serotta fit techs including two with advanced certifications. One of them spent 3 hours with me working out the best fit and determining what size stem, bars, etc. that I'd need. Plus, I was able to test ride a Fierte steel and a Fierte Ti and compare them to my current bike. What a difference!!! I'll finally be comfortable in the drops. The only gotcha is that the Ti bike I rode had Campy Centaur components and now I want to replace my Ultegra shifter and derailleurs. I was *way* more comfortable on the Campy shifter hoods, and I like the way they work compared to the Ultegras. I don't want to start a raging Campy vs. Shimano debate here. I just liked 'em better for me. YMMV...


----------



## Jorge (Sep 23, 2004)

ric426 said:


> Well, I did just answer my own question. I just ordered a Serotta Fierte Ti frame. I went to the shop that was a *long* stone's throw from home, but they have 4 certified Serotta fit techs including two with advanced certifications. One of them spent 3 hours with me working out the best fit and determining what size stem, bars, etc. that I'd need. Plus, I was able to test ride a Fierte steel and a Fierte Ti and compare them to my current bike. What a difference!!! I'll finally be comfortable in the drops. The only gotcha is that the Ti bike I rode had Campy Centaur components and now I want to replace my Ultegra shifter and derailleurs. I was *way* more comfortable on the Campy shifter hoods, and I like the way they work compared to the Ultegras. I don't want to start a raging Campy vs. Shimano debate here. I just liked 'em better for me. YMMV...


Good for you. And good luck with the new bike!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*you probably couldn't go wrong*

w/ either bike, but i work a lot w/ serotta bikes, and have been to saratoga springs and their facility, and it is top notch. they really study the why's and how's of making a bike handle, ride comfortably and perform efficiently. you can't beat the quality, and there isn't a bike around that rides quite like a serotta. hard to pinpoint, but they really are nice. and no, i don't ride one myself, or sell them.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 23, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> w/ either bike, but i work a lot w/ serotta bikes, and have been to saratoga springs and their facility, and it is top notch. they really study the why's and how's of making a bike handle, ride comfortably and perform efficiently. you can't beat the quality, and there isn't a bike around that rides quite like a serotta. hard to pinpoint, but they really are nice. and no, i don't ride one myself, or sell them.


Yeah, I was really pleased with the ride and totally impressed with the fitting process and the attention to detail. Can't wait to get the frame and build up my new ride!


----------

